# Ivermectin and herding dogs?



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been hearing that herding breeds, aussies in particular are sensetive to Ivermectin in dewormers and that it will cause seizures. Is that true? We got a free box of Heartguard, but I'm leary of using it just yet. Our vet hasn't heard this, but I want to find out first.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

All I've heard is that collies have problems with one of the heartworm meds. Can't remember which one. Try google.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

My breeder told me to stay away from Ivermectin and that she has had some puppies die because of it. There was no evidence that I recall but I suggest not using it as others have said that as well. Even the vet tech told me she has heard about it. I just use interceptor for my aussie.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> All I've heard is that collies have problems with one of the heartworm meds. Can't remember which one. Try google.


Copper was just spayed yesterday and I asked the vet about it, and she said the same thing. Collies with white pads on their feet can't have it. She said "white feet don't treat". Otherwise, it's not true and Copper will be fine with it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I knew I heard something but couldn't remember what. :smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

* **** "A recent finding in canine medicine is the ability to test for the MUTANT GENE- MDR-1. Long known to be related to the ivermectin sensitivity of Collies and other herding breeds. Often refereed to as "white footed dogs". It is especially prevalent in Australian Shepherds, Collies, Shelties and their crosses. It has been found in up to 5% of mixed breed dogs with many not showing any chararcteristics of the commonly affected breeds.
Ivermectin was the first commonly known drug involved which is found in many Heartworm preventatives and livestock de-wormers. At normal heartworm prevention doses these drugs are very safe. It is when accidental overdose occurs, or when the drugs need to be used to treat other conditions at higher doses that the defective gene can be deadly. *Other drugs that are involved are other de-worming products, tranqulizers, pain meds, chemo therapy agents and maybe most importantly due to its availability in homes-IMODIUM for diarrhea."

Some dogs with the gene are more sensitive than others and can barely tolerate ANY amount of ivermectin. I've seen it suggested that if your dog has any sort of reaction at all, no matter how mild, discontinue using ivermectin products. For dogs with sensitivities, there are heartworm meds that don't contain ivermectin.


----------

